# B&N dropped nook prices.



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I had to take my DD to B&N this afternoon for a book she wants (and they don't have).  Signs all over advertising their nooks including a Base "Original" nook for $79!  Color nook is still $249 as of this afternoon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You mean the Nook they discontinued a while back has dropped to $79? Gee that is going to excite folks. 

I'll be more impressed when they drop the price on the Nook Color or the Nook Touch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

They knew that had to...is my guess. They can't afford to give up any ground to Amazon on the race to the basement, and I bet a lot of guys over there were sweating through the Amazon announcement.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know if they brought back a discontinued version, but the sign said "Original nook".


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Their latest e-ink Nook (touch) is still $139.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I was at B&N on Sunday and they said the original Nook was $89.00.  No price drop yet on Nook Touch or Color.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am a bit surprised that they have the original Nooks. Is this the 3G Original Nook or the WiFi only? Either way, it is not a touch screen and has that silly LCD screen that eats batteries at the bottom. That is not going to compete with the K4


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I am a bit surprised that they have the original Nooks. Is this the 3G Original Nook or the WiFi only? Either way, it is not a touch screen and has that silly LCD screen that eats batteries at the bottom. That is not going to compete with the K4


Well, they've gotta get rid of them somehow.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

A lot of people love their original Nook so I think it makes sense to make that model their entry level machine as long as they still have them. A gizmo doesn't have to be the latest and greatest to be useful, and many people (especially these days) need that lower price point.

I love the price competition that's going on, but I hope the ereaders don't get SO cheap that the quality becomes a problem.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I seriously doubt that BN is still producing the Nook Classic. The Nook Classic is different enough in design and uses a totally different screen then the Nook Simple Touch that it would require a seperate production line. The cost of that is going to be significant. 

This is probably their left over stock. The fact that they have enough left over to sell at this late date tells me that people were not a huge fan of the Nook Classic. Amazon tends to sell their older models as refurbs once the newest version is available. I am assuming that Amazon will continue with the K3 as long as there is demand for a keyboard version but I suspect that will not be for too long.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Well at some point they're going to have a "Fire" sale on the Nook Color.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Fire Sale


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Their latest e-ink Nook (touch) is still $139.


The refurbished Nook Touch is now $79.
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/certified-pre-owned-nook/379003039/

I'm very tempted at that price point especially since I could root it and put the Kindle app on it also.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

***FIRE SALE***

Received email from ereader blog today, and B&N dropped prices on Touch and Color at the ebay store and elsewhere. Color now $149, and Touch $79, both are refurb with 1yr warranty. Expect Nook 2 announcement to be coming in the next couple of weeks.

Edit: forgot link:

http://stores.ebay.com/Barnes-and-Noble-Store_NOOK-eReader_W0QQLHQ5fSellerWithStoreZ1QQLHQ5fTitleDescZ1QQ_fsubZ2311814017QQ_sasiZ1QQ_sidZ1028566397QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

You can also buy them pre-owned directly from Barnes & Noble's site.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/certified-pre-owned-nookcolor/379002680/

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/certified-pre-owned-nook/379003039/?cm_mmc=AFFILIATES-_-Linkshare-_-3Yh*HmodK0E-_-10:1


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> The refurbished Nook Touch is now $79.
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/certified-pre-owned-nook/379003039/
> 
> I'm very tempted at that price point especially since I could root it and put the Kindle app on it also.


That's what I did with the Nook Color, bought the SD card with the rooting files on it and can switch back & forth from NC mode to Android tablet mode without removing the card. But I keep it pretty much in tablet mode, love reading in bed in night mode. Nice screen on it too, except for the glare & fingerprints. I might put a non-glare screen protector on it. Tough to beat that price, though.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Meemo,
I did the same as you for my Nook Color.My teenage daughter has claimed my Nook Color now though and she prefers the stock operating system for reading.


----------

